# Got ahold of some old Nikons...



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 6, 2010)

Today me and my Dad found my Grandfather's Nikon F (1960ish), and my Dad's Nikon F3. Are there any resources or tutorials out there for these? I would love to play around and shoot a little film through them. What are your thoughts? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## malkav41 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can take a look at: Free Camera Instruction User Manuals! $5.95 Repair Manuals!. They have quite a few manuals for free. Also you can look at this site: nikon camera instruction manuals. This is a really good site to find manuals and great info.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 7, 2010)

online F3 manual.
Camera Instruction Manual - Nikon F3


----------



## matfoster (Mar 7, 2010)

see if you can pick up an MD-4 for the F3. it might not improve your shots but it goes KTCHRRK-KTCHRRK-KTCHRRK really fast and looks really hard  (the best ones have the paint chipped off .)


----------



## the Virginian (Mar 7, 2010)

I have an F3 HP. It's the bees' knees.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 7, 2010)

The "Bad Ass" Factor of a F3 with an MD-4 (specifically if the paint's chipped) will earn you INSTANT respect in a group of photographers LONG before they see your images (no matter how good, or bad, they may be)


----------

